# Format Factory Error Illegal File Name



## fizmhd (Jun 28, 2009)

When i convert any files in format factory ... i use version 2.70 ... 
after upgrading to the latest version this problem started ...
now even if i uninstall and install the old version also its also not working plz help ...
installing of codecs do not work

i use windows 7 ... 64 bit ...


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

The exact error code may help.

Simply based on what you stated above, I'd say your selection of file name doesn't meet the software criteria.


----------



## WayneF (Jul 23, 2011)

I get "Illegal File Name" as soon as I click Start - this shows up in the "Convert State" field. No other details, no error code. Tried to convert same file to various formats, always same error.

Happens when I try to convert some .flv files that I've captured on YouTube (using Firefox plugin Sothink Web Video Downloader). A few files sourced like that have resulted in that error, most work fine. 

Any help?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Uninstall using an app such as Revo uninstaller. The last step for Revo is to "scan" and it will find registry entries. After uninstall, reboot, and reinstall.


----------



## WayneF (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for that Oddba11. Meanwhile I simply used another converter (Sothink: http://www.sothinkmedia.com/video-converter/) and it worked fine.

For future reference I will pick up Revo uninstaller - the registry cleanup makes it a terrific tool sounds like.


----------



## fizmhd (Jun 28, 2009)

Oddba11 said:


> The exact error code may help.
> 
> Simply based on what you stated above, I'd say your selection of file name doesn't meet the software criteria.


I dont Recieve any error Code ...

its When i convert flv files that i downloaded from Youtube ...

also if i enable watermark option the audio gets speedy ...

i formated my system and installed the format factory 2.30 ....still problem exists ...

i use only vlc player additional in the system ... i tired installing avisynth etc ..but no use ..other all converters work fine ...but none have the watermarking option


----------



## fizmhd (Jun 28, 2009)

WayneF said:


> Thanks for that Oddba11. Meanwhile I simply used another converter (Sothink: http://www.sothinkmedia.com/video-converter/) and it worked fine.
> 
> For future reference I will pick up Revo uninstaller - the registry cleanup makes it a terrific tool sounds like.


Thanks for the info ..

does this have the crop option and also the watermarking option


----------

